# Dartfrog...?



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi there. I just wondered if anyone else finds dartfrog (Mark) really slow at answering email queries? He had told me that he would email me a link to payments so that he could pre order my geckos....after a couple of days I sent a reminder email explaining I knew he was busy but did not want to miss out on these geckos....nothing. He said he needed this deposit so he could pre order...I am getting frustrated...I dont want to be a stalker...but dont want to miss out on these either!

Any of you find the same thing?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

yes,I emailed him a year or so ago and twice he didnt reply :bash:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Out of interest, what geckos? Lots of better sources out there... Lots of us have had negative dealings with Marc...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

He replied to me quite quickly.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Far easier to talk on the phone and remind him that you need the payment e mail sent


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just give him a call to remind him. He works on his own and is inundated with online orders.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Apart from Wed and when he is on his trips - best time to get him on the phone is around 2.30pm-3.30pm.....at the moment with the bad weather he has been super busy trying to sort things out - he normally is pretty good....well he is to me.
His emails are normally received via his mobile - so do keep on emailing him...he will not mind...I always do lol.
My advice - keep trying to contact him......as it is hard to catch him in his office as he is running around by himself and trying to sort out Hamm.
But I do know shipping will not take place unless temps throughout the whole of UK and Scotland and is over 5oc....if your order has tropical species - so you may still have to wait for your geckos if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

No. I know about the posting, and that is fine. I just want to pay him. Is that too much to ask???:lol2: I did speak with him....maybe I am just a forgetable person? No, that cant be it...I will try again tomorrow and see how I get on.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Bearnandos said:


> But I do know shipping will not take place unless temps throughout the whole of UK and Scotland and is over 5oc....if your order has tropical species - so you may still have to wait for your geckos if that is what you are wondering.


And make sure when you pay your £25 courier fee its actually being sent via a legal courier rather than Royal Mail as recieved by myself and several others...


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

chrism said:


> And make sure when you pay your £25 courier fee its actually being sent via a legal courier rather than Royal Mail as recieved by myself and several others...


 
Sounds like a bit of negativity going on here!!!????:lol2:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Ben W said:


> Sounds like a bit of negativity going on here!!!????:lol2:


There is- there was a whole post- from multiple people of negative dealing but it got vanished...

I like people to know that if they're paying for something they might not actually get what they're paying for...


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

chrism said:


> There is- there was a whole post- from multiple people of negative dealing but it got vanished...
> 
> I like people to know that if they're paying for something they might not actually get what they're paying for...


And i just made a order from there...LOL


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

There has been some negative comments but to be fair there are a lot of positive ones as well.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

His postage charges are ridiculous, £15 for next day delivery? Pssh I've paid that twice now as I find he won't dispatch it for over a week with the cheaper options! And i'm an impatient person :lol2: basically paying him extra for him to pull his finger out


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

fatlad69 said:


> There has been some negative comments but to be fair there are a lot of positive ones as well.


True, but when it comes to shipping legally, or illegally there more at stake than just a reputation...


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

chrism said:


> And make sure when you pay your £25 courier fee its actually being sent via a legal courier rather than Royal Mail as recieved by myself and several others...


Many of my friends and I have recieved parcels from Marc...and they have all been via TNT - I doubt very much that he would charge £25 for royal mail delivery as he is very particular about his animal shipments. When he does ship by royal mail - it is basically at royal mail cost.

Yes I do know that there are a few ppl on this site that does seem to have issues with dartfrog.co.uk but there are many more of us that have recieved very good service - so maybe your issues should have been taken up with Marc at the beginning as I am sure he would have tried to correct it - rather then slate him on this site without just cause........


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Bearnandos said:


> Many of my friends and I have recieved parcels from Marc...and they have all been via TNT - I doubt very much that he would charge £25 for royal mail delivery as he is very particular about his animal shipments. When he does ship by royal mail - it is basically at royal mail cost.
> 
> Yes I do know that there are a few ppl on this site that does seem to have issues with dartfrog.co.uk but there are many more of us that have recieved very good service - so maybe your issues should have been taken up with Marc at the beginning as I am sure he would have tried to correct it - rather then slate him on this site without just cause........


Its really not without just cause. I had a paid of Cornuta turn up via royal mail, after paying £25 courier costs. One arrived DOA, the other lasted 24hrs. Several other well respected dart breeders have also had issues...

Had 2 other dealing, both hick-up'd...


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

I got damaged goods delivered and will not order again as I complained and got no response.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

You really should speak to him as I know he is very good at guaranteeing his stocks....yes I would be pretty miffed if that happened to me...but at the same time - I would make sure that something was done to my satisfaction so that I wouldn't need to voice out unless totally neccessary.
I can understand where you are comming from as I did have problems with another company several months back for Chameleons - and trying to get my £360+ refund was torture...but without heated words and constant comms - I did get my money back........yet at the same time...I still wouldn't slam that company down for a few hic-cups if they were sorted and if they did have a pretty good rep in general....some how I don't feel it really fair...........
Maybe its because I have met him personally several times....or maybe due to loyalty as I have recieved only excellent service.......but most things can be sorted out without hard feelings...........
Hmmmm maybe its coz imma women and I deal with things differently :lol2: I'll stop rambling now Chris lol.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Horsfield said:


> I got damaged goods delivered and will not order again as I complained and got no response.


Just contact him again and again - he will reply...just takes a bit longer at times.......give him a chance to correct it.


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Bearnandos said:


> Just contact him again and again - he will reply...just takes a bit longer at times.......give him a chance to correct it.


I should not have to... he should have procedures in place. It is a business.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Horsfield said:


> I should not have to... he should have procedures in place. It is a business.


Yes that is very true..in a ideal world...but if you have had no response and your post did not sound like you was going to follow up.........
I would say from my experience that it is not the norm for online companies to auto follow up on complaints...even from the larger firms...so is there any harm in trying again rather then let it lie and be out of pocket??


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

Horsfield said:


> I should not have to... he should have procedures in place. It is a business.


spot on and totally agree


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I got a refund, but only after returning the dead stock, and threatening to release the pictures of the royal mail box they arrived in, and the dead frogs, and was then told not to deal with him again...

I have known multiple people who have bought sexed pairs etc, only to get 2 of the same, or wrong sex etc...


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Bearnandos said:


> I would say from my experience that it is not the norm for online companies to auto follow up on complaints...even from the larger firms...so is there any harm in trying again rather then let it lie and be out of pocket??


He is a relativly small company, in a niche market, so surely he should follow up any and evey complaint, no matter how major or minor as its his reputation, and livelyhood that depends on GOOD service....


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have only dealt with Marc a few times, by both email and phone.
Yes he can be hard to contact, but he is not always there.
He is just about to go or is already away to Germany to get new stock so of course your going to have a problem getting him.
I`ve been waiting for frogs I ordered at beginning of January, am I annoyed? NO.
He is as already mentioned by Bearnandos waiting for the weather to warm up a bit and personally I`d rather wait and have live frogs than frogcicles.
One of my first purchases "food" didn`t arrive so I got in touch, he resent it, no problem there.
When i`ve talked to him on the phone and asked advice or whatever he`s been great, no problem there.
The first frogs I wanted he wasn`t going to sell me or send until he found out if the courier "TNT" delivered to my area. No mention ever of using Royal Mail.
On the subject of paying for frogs, pay for them over the phone like I do, simples.
Having no idea of what the real story is behind each complaint I`ll refrain from making any comments, all I can say is that all has been good for me so far.

Mike


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

I dealt with him and had no issue and was very fast and helpful!

With frogs i Strongly suggest you go and inspect the frog before buying it!

Also i dont think thread like this will help Marc Improve his service, as normally only ppl who can be asked to write comment normally bear a grudge. I seen that on other forums with other lines of business, before you all start getting exictable.

Mark


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have had several dealing with Marc at dartfrog and he's been very helpful to me. replied to emails, and sent out my deliveries quickly.

I personally would never buy a frog online (no offence to anyone) I like to see what i'm buying! so would always go and get it myself.

Ilovestoads2, give him a call see what you can sort out xx


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I have had several dealing with Marc at dartfrog and he's been very helpful to me. replied to emails, and sent out my deliveries quickly.
> 
> I personally would never buy a frog online (no offence to anyone) I like to see what i'm buying! so would always go and get it myself.
> 
> Ilovestoads2, give him a call see what you can sort out xx


 
I agree 100% there,never had a problem with marc,found him very helpfull with some good advice.

What i found when i had my own small bussines was people are quick to say when they have a negative experance,but people who have a posative experance dont say anything.

I think the fact he is still trading after such a hard time in the last year or so with this recession goes to show hes doing something right.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks like I opened a tin of worms here....but I suppose it is good to have fedback as long as it is not a slander issue.

Anyway. I have now had the email for payment. I had spoken to him on the phone prior to this thread, and he did answer all of my little questions with patience and helped ease my mind that I was going in hte riht direction with preparing their tank. He was able to tell me what foods he uses with geckos, lighting, and other various questions. I am paying £25 for delivery, which is fine by me.

When it comes to guaranteeing stock. Many companies only give 24 hours. But it is only fair to give at least a week. There is little chance that any of our husbandry errors could do enough damage to the animals and as in many cases with online orders, they are selecting the animals to be sent, it is only fair to give us a little bit more peace of mind. Saying that...when I dealt with thelivingrainforest for my first trio of red eyed tree frogs, and two died within two weeks, he did send me one as a replacement, including p&p. I was appy with this at the time. I think though that any healthy animal would last more than a week in even a beginners care. I think that it just has to be a trust thing...most of us on here anyway, do the homework before ordering and are mostly prepared. 

So. Thanks for all the replies and advice. I have now had my email and am just waiting for my backgrounds so I can get this tank finished!!! Fingers crossed the weather stays mild I think it is time we saw a good spring anyway!

By the way....will be posting on here about geckos too cause I am wary of that lizard section! LOL!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Marmite:lol2:


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I have only dealt with Marc a few times, by both email and phone.
> Yes he can be hard to contact, but he is not always there.
> He is just about to go or is already away to Germany to get new stock so of course your going to have a problem getting him.
> I`ve been waiting for frogs I ordered at beginning of January, am I annoyed? NO.
> ...


im new to keeping frogs, and have bought my 3 azzies from mark, all are looking great...

recieved replies by email next day, i buy a lot of bits n pieces, no complaints from me.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Looks like I opened a tin of worms here....but I suppose it is good to have fedback as long as it is not a slander issue.
> 
> Anyway. I have now had the email for payment. I had spoken to him on the phone prior to this thread, and he did answer all of my little questions with patience and helped ease my mind that I was going in hte riht direction with preparing their tank. He was able to tell me what foods he uses with geckos, lighting, and other various questions. I am paying £25 for delivery, which is fine by me.
> 
> ...


the lizard section isnt that scary is it?


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the lizard section isnt that scary is it?



yes it is, there a tag somewhere taking the piss..... wise i knew who:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes. Not so much scary, but fickle I guess...ages ago when I first started researching geckos I asked if I had to use bamboo and sansaveria and nearly had my head bitten off! God forbid I would want to have a natural setup! ha ha ha

Anyway....I have made some friends here and I am comfy. I may dip my toes if I need advice...but other than that I am staying put! (plus these guys will appreciate the tank more I think)


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Lizard section is fine I think, you just make a thread and within 5 mins it's on page 2 and everyone misses it!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lizard section is fine I think, you just make a thread and within 5 mins it's on page 2 and everyone misses it!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> Yes. Not so much scary, but fickle I guess...ages ago when I first started researching geckos I asked if I had to use bamboo and sansaveria and nearly had my head bitten off! God forbid I would want to have a natural setup! ha ha ha
> 
> Anyway....I have made some friends here and I am comfy. I may dip my toes if I need advice...but other than that I am staying put! (plus these guys will appreciate the tank more I think)


i know the signature you mean, something about it being militant, pinching your wife and setting fire to stuff........

and i think you only have bamboo and sanseverias for day geckos, :whistling2:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Not to bump, but this is the old post I meant. Very 50/50, but lots of big players with dealings...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/238980-dartfrog-co-uk.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> He replied to me quite quickly.


 
But I get my plants from E.N.T.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

What type of brom is that chris are they all fireballs and can u cut them so there seperated?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

These are fireballs. I often have pups for sale.

Have a load ready to go, but they're just green atm. Really need to get under some decent light to colour up again...

Pm if interested instead of post going OT.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

chrism said:


> image
> 
> These are fireballs. I often have pups for sale.
> 
> ...


Got some of these off Chris during our last meet which was about a year ago, one of them died buy got 2 pups off it the second still alive with 2 more pups. You do need good light for these plants but apart from that they are hardy.

On the DF the postage doesn't reflect what the actually items cost to post i was looking to buy some item from DF when the postage came to over 8 pounds, i got the same items from a DW member for cheaper and for only 2.75 postage. As far a frogs i have no experience with DF as i usually buy them off DW breeders for a much cheaper rate. Items i have bought off DF i have recived quickly but then again i haven't bought much.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

chrism said:


> Not to bump, but this is the old post I meant. Very 50/50, but lots of big players with dealings...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/238980-dartfrog-co-uk.html


 
It's absolutely soul destroying to read my totally naive comments made just four weeks before I experienced an amphibian purchase disaster of my own...


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

its not just me that didnt get replys from emails then. I just figured maybe he was busy????


----------



## Sundog (Nov 18, 2009)

chrism said:


> And make sure when you pay your £25 courier fee its actually being sent via a legal courier rather than Royal Mail as recieved by myself and several others...


Hmm thats pretty bad. But I know that mistakes can be made when multiple orders are going out on the same day. I was speaking with Mark the other day and he confirmed he uses TNT for shipping live animals.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Sundog said:


> Hmm thats pretty bad. But I know that mistakes can be made when multiple orders are going out on the same day. I was speaking with Mark the other day and he confirmed he uses TNT for shipping live animals.


Well hopefully the Royal Mail issue doesnt exist anymore. The only issue it once burnt and all that. 

Takes a while for someone to change their mind back again.


----------

